# Blue fish



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

is blue fish good to eat?


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't mind bluefish but I want to clean them and cook them RIGHT after the catch. Take out the blood line and dredge in seasoned cornmeal. We caught a bunch one day, cut them into bitesize morsels, fried and took to a party with a variety of sauces....gone in minutes.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

they aren't bad, but i'd rather spend my time ontastier fish :hungry


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I think they are pretty good. As stated above, be sure to cut out all of the bloodline before cooking. If you have time soak them in buttermilk for 30 min or so before cooking. I like to fry mine at a high temperature (higher than usual) toget them crispy.


----------



## Kajun (Oct 4, 2007)

i love em and i'm a very picky fish eater....BUT as these other guys said...you clean them as soon as you get home and fry them up the same day and remove all bloodline....i soaked mine in regular milk for about 30 min and then seasoned and battered them up...great tasting fish.....if you freeze them you might as well eat catfood.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

They make great chum


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

bleed 'em right after you catch 'em, and put them on ice right away.

take a frying pan and line it with "tin foil", place the filets in with a little butter, salt and pepper and lemon juice if you like. take the foil and make a tent. simmer till flaky and no juices run out.

then give me a call !


----------



## alx340 (Oct 18, 2007)

NO


----------



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

Bluefish are very good fried. I've tried them other ways and didn't like them as well.

Cut the bloodline out. Dip in Milk. Dip in fry mix. Fry.

Fry in small pieces. If you have a large filet, cut it.

They are very high in "good fats." The healthiest fish in the ocean. They are know as the salmon of the ocean because of how healthy they are.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who eats them. I get looks all the time when I say I eat them. They are great if you cut out the blood line. I too soak them in milk for a little while.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Well that settles it. I'm notthrowing anymore back. I gotta try em. Sounds pretty good


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Put em straight into the cooler. When you filet, cut out bloodline. rinse with water then soak in buttermilk for an hour. Fry in mix of cornmeal, light salt, and freshly ground pepper.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

they are great when they are cooked FRESH, we had some left overs a while back and i tried reheating them the next day and tried it. i thoguht i was going to hurl!


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

I have heard about bleeding fish as soon as you catch them. Can someone tell me the best way to do that?

Thanks!


----------

